
Ask HN: Has “The Bug Nobody Is Allowed to Understand” ever happened to you? - antoineMoPa
Description of the bug: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gnu.org&#x2F;philosophy&#x2F;bug-nobody-allowed-to-understand.en.html
======
ahazred8ta
clickable: [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/bug-nobody-allowed-to-
underst...](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/bug-nobody-allowed-to-
understand.en.html)

"When a problem occurs in the interaction of multiple proprietary software
packages with different developers, none of them is allowed to study the
source code of all the pertinent programs." \- RMS

